# Viale mani dal culo/naso



## giginho

Buongiorno a Tutti!

Mi chiedevo se la seguente espressione "Viale mani dal naso/culo" sia un'espressione comune in tutta Italia o sia tipica della mia zona.

La frase suddetta si usa quando non si ricorda il nome della via che si vuole indicare.

Esempio: "Ma sì che sai dove abita Claudia......dai, come si chiama quella via li.....ma sì quella dove c'è il benzinaio....via-le mani dal culo..."

In caso si tratti di piazza, l'espressione si tramuta in "piazza la-bomba-e-scappa"

Grazie a tutti!

P.S. scoperto l'arcano ci trasferiamo nel forum English-Italian per sapere come lo dicono loro d'oltremare! restate sintonizzati!!


----------



## Italic

Vorrei fare una domanda sulla parola "viale". Dove si deve mettere l'accento?


----------



## giginho

In generale devi pronunciare "vi*à*le".

In questo specifico caso si tratta di un gioco di parole: "via le mani dal naso" diventa scritto attaccato: "_viale _mani dal naso" ma si pronuncia sempre via - le mani dal naso


----------



## Italic

Ho capito. Vivendo s'impara.


----------



## giginho

Italic said:


> Ho capito. Vivendo s'impara.



Eh già!! Non ti ho ancora dato il mio benvenuto sul forum....provvedo subito:

BENVENUTO!


----------



## Italic

Grazie! 
Di questo forum me ne sono innamorato a prima vista.


----------



## marco.cur

giginho said:


> Mi chiedevo se la seguente espressione "Viale mani dal naso/culo" sia un'espressione comune in tutta Italia o sia tipica della mia zona.


Credo sia comune alla tua cerchia di amici. È semplicemente un gioco di parole, non mi pare una frase idiomatica.


----------



## giginho

marco.cur said:


> Credo sia comune alla tua cerchia di amici. È semplicemente un gioco di parole, non mi pare una frase idiomatica.



Ti dirò, in Torino si usa spesso.....non so se è solo una cosa tra i miei amici ma può essere....mi chiedevo se era diffusa o meno, ma dalla tua risposta direi di no!


----------



## laura12345

Mai sentita, ma divertentissima


----------



## pulteney

Praticamente funziona come l'inglese cockney. Anche da me si usa questo modo di parlare, con espressioni diverse e create ad arte da gruppi di amici. Almeno il mio, lo fa


----------



## gp92

Anch'io non l'avevo mai sentita, ma è carina.


----------



## tbotw92

Ti assicuro che non è comune in tutta Italia perché è la prima volta che la sento dire ed effettivamente laura12345 ha ragione... troppo curiosa!!


----------



## giginho

Contento di avervi regalato un'espressione che ha riscosso interesse!!!!

Ma, decisamente, non è usata in tutta Italia a quanto vedo.....però è almeno comprensibile a tutti Voi?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Gigi 

mai sentita prima d'ora: mi ha fatto morire dal ridere  ... in alternativa "Viale Zampe Dal Divano" ... frequentatissima dai miei cani


----------



## pulteney

giginho said:


> Contento di avervi regalato un'espressione che ha riscosso interesse!!!!
> 
> Ma, decisamente, non è usata in tutta Italia a quanto vedo.....però è almeno comprensibile a tutti Voi?




Comprensibilissima, nessun problema.


----------



## giuliam9

Anche se con qualche giorno di ritardo, Gigi, ti confermo che qui a Milano si sente spesso (e da parecchio tempo direi...)


----------



## francisgranada

Quale si usa di più, "dal naso" o "dal culo"?


----------



## pulteney

"Dal naso" per i piccini, "dal culo" ai concerti. Scherzo.


----------



## francisgranada

Ne caso di due vie potrebbe essere importante anche l'ordine ...


----------



## giginho

giuliam9 said:


> Anche se con qualche giorno di ritardo, Gigi, ti confermo che qui a Milano si sente spesso (e da parecchio tempo direi...)



Grazie mille Giulia! vedo che la vicinanza tra voi e noi ci rende simili anche nei modi di dire e smentisce i cattivoni che dicevano che non la conosce nessuno!



francisgranada said:


> Quale si usa di più, "dal naso" o "dal culo"?



Ehi ConFra! io di solito uso di più "dal culo"...ma tu che mi conosci sai che io sono l'aiscrologo per eccellenza!


----------



## pulteney

francisgranada said:


> Ne caso di due vie potrebbe essere importante anche l'ordine ...



HAHAHA!!! L'igiene prima di tutto, eh!


----------

